# DIY Repair Convergence Question



## tdiantonio (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. What an awesome site!!. The information here is awesome. 

I am getting ready to attempt and IC replacement on a Hitachi 43FDX01B and had a basic question. How long should I wait after unplugging the TV before starting on the repair. I have read some information that indicates that a TV holds a charge for a long period of time and have seen information indicating that I should wait anywhere from 4 hours to 3 days. 

Sorry if this already posted somewhere. I did search some of the existing convergence threads but did see anything about this specifically. 

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is no hard fast rule. The best advice is to measure the voltage across the larger caps and discharge them using a resistor at about 100 ohms per volt. Then you know you are safe. There typically will not be much charge left after a few days, but some circuits will hold it for a longer time.


----------

